# تصنيع جفت الزيتون( كسبة عصر الزيتون)



## محمد شريف احمد (11 ديسمبر 2010)

تصنيع جفت الزيتون​​ ينتج عند استخلاص زيت الزيتون من ثمرة الزيتون سواء بالمعاصر الضغطية ( الطريقة المتقطعة) او بالفارزات التي تعمل بالقوة النابذة ( الطريقة المستمرة) كسبة العصر والتي تختلف تسميتها من بلد الى آخر مثل العرجوم, البيرين, الجفت أوكسبة الزيتون وهي عبارة عن ناتج ثانوي لاستخلاص زيت الزيتون البكر ومواصفات هذا المنتج على الشكل التالي :​1 – الرطوبة 45-60 % ​2- الزيت 3 -5.5 % حسب نوعية وفعالية خط العصر​3 – لب وبذرة الزيتون 40-50 %​يتم استخلاص الزيت المتبقي في هذا المنتج الثانوي في كل الدول المنتجة لزيت الزيتون بطريقة الاستخلاص بالمذيبات العضوية وفق المراحل التالية:​1 – تجفيف الجفت حتىيصبح المحتوى بالرطوية دون الـ 10%​2 – معالجة الجفت المجفف بالمذيب العضوي ( بالنفتا الخفيفة اذا كان المطلوب انتاج زيت لصناعة الصابون ) او ( بالهكسان الغذائي اذا كان المطلوب انتاج زيت للتكرير وتحويله الى زيت زيتون مكرر صالح للطعام) اذ يقوم المذيب بتذويب الزيت من خلاياه في الجفت ويشكل مزيج زيت+مذيب يدعى بالميسيلا
3- تقطير مزيج الزيت والمذيب ( الميسيلا ) لفصل المذيب عن الزيت على شكل بخار يكثف بالتبريد لاعادة استعماله من جديد كمذيب​4- الجفت المستخلص زيته يعالج بالبخار الحي في خزان الاستخلاص لاستعادة المذيب الممتص به ويكثف المذيب لاعادة استعماله بدورة ثانية من المعالجة
5 – جزء من الجفت المستخلص الزيت منه والخالي من المذيب يحرق في فرن مجفف الجفت الرطب لتسخين الهواء اللازم لتجفيف الجفت الرطب
6 – جزء آخر من الجفت المستخلص والخالي من المذيب يحرق في فرن مرجل توليد البخار اللازم للمصنع حرقاً غيرغير كامل لينتج منه الفحم المستعمل للشوي والأراكيل او يحرق للتدفئة 
7 – القسم الباقي يباع على شكل جفت خالي من الزيت والمذيب للحرق أو يعالج معالجة خاصة لانتاج علف حيواني أو انتاج سماد عضوي او انتاج نوع من انواع الخشب المضغوط
8 – الرماد المتخلف في حرق الجفت للمجفف يباع كسماد آزوتي وفوسفوري و الذي يحتوي على 3.5% من اكسيدالبوتاسيومو12.5% على شكل مركبات خامس أكسيد الفوسفور​وبشكل عام المنتجات على الشكل التالي :​1 – زيت الجفت 3-5 % يستعمل في صناعة صابون الغار أو شامبو زيت الزيتون أو يكرر لانتاج زيت صالح للطعام​2 – الفحم 5 % يباع على شكل قوالب فحم للحرق والشوي​3 – العرجوم الخالي من الزيت 25 % يباع بشكل دكمة او قوالب والمستورد الرئيسي تركيا واوربا
4- الرماد 3-5 % يمكن استعماله كسماد في بعض الأحوال​​المرفقات: ميزان تدفق المواد اثناء تصنيع معالجة جفت الزيتون لاستخلاص الزيت منه والذي يدعى بزيت الجفت​​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع أكثر من رائع ننتظر الجديد من مواضيعك المميزة .....


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي على الموضوع المميز


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستاذ المهندس محمد جاسم العامري
اشكرك على مداخلتك


----------



## blacky (30 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع ممتاز جدا


----------



## مازن81 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fn500 (20 مارس 2013)

مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## وائل عزازي (7 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد فريحات (18 أغسطس 2013)

كيف بقدر احصل على معمل اعادة تدوير للجفت حيث ان مدينتي اكبر مدينه فيها معاصر زيتون ولايوجد فيها معمل استخلاص او تقطير ان امكن ان تفيدوني


----------



## Mario Shammout (7 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيكم العافية يا شباب


----------

